# sliced cables



## Big M (Jun 21, 2005)

I sliced a cable going to by big ugly dish. I cannot see any channels now. Could I splice the cable? My worm screw is worn so I can only more the dish manually, so could I rewire the cables to a cable that I am not using? Perhaps ku band? Or are the cables specifically designed for the particular job?
thanks


----------

